# non separated uses with an R occupancy



## retire09 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you have a building with B, S-1 and R-1 uses and build to the standard of the R-1 and avoid the 2 hr separations from the B and S-1? (Non separated uses)

The R will still have the minimum 1 hr separations from all other uses and other sleeping rooms but the 2 hr separations would no longer apply. (IBC 420.2)

Also could the sprinklers required by the R occupancy be done throughout the building with a 13R system?


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

Can answer the second one

NO!

Have you looked at this 2009

508.3 Nonseparated occupancies. Buildings or portions of buildings that comply with the provisions of this section shall be considered as nonseparated occupancies.

508.3.1 Occupancy classification. Nonseparated occupancies shall be individually classified in accordance with Section 302.1. The requirements of this code shall apply to each portion of the building based on the occupancy classification of that space except that the most restrictive applicable provisions of Section 403 and Chapter 9 shall apply to the building or portion thereof in which the nonseparated occupancies are located.

508.3.2 Allowable building area and height. The allowable building area and height of the building or portion thereof shall be based on the most restrictive allowances for the occupancy groups under consideration for the type of construction of the building in accordance with Section 503.1.

508.3.3 Separation. No separation is required between nonseparated occupancies.

Exceptions:

1. Group H-2, H-3, H-4 and H-5 occupancies shall be separated from all other occupancies in accordance with Section 508.4.

2. Group I-1, R-1, R-2 and R-3 dwelling units and sleeping units shall be separated from other dwelling or sleeping units and from other occupancies contiguous to them in accordance with the requirements of Section 420.


----------



## retire09 (Jan 14, 2014)

The only occupancy in the building that requires sprinklers is the R.

The building is required to be fully sprinklered.

Would the B and S occupancies, even though not required to be otherwise sprinklered require that the system be a full 13?


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, 13R is not for non residential

NFPA 13R: Document Scope

1.1* Scope. This standard shall cover the design and installation of automatic sprinkler systems for protection against fire hazards in residential occupancies up to and including four stories in height. 1.1.1 This standard assumes that the sprinkler system shall be designed to protect against a fire originating from a single ignition location.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 14, 2014)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Can you have a building with B, S-1 and R-1 uses and build to the standard of the R-1 and avoid the 2 hr separations from the B and S-1? (Non separated uses)


If you use the nonseparated occupancies method, or, if the sum of the the Group B and Group S-1 areas do not exceed 10% of the floor area in which they are located, then they can be considered accessory occupancies and no separation is required.



			
				retire09 said:
			
		

> Also could the sprinklers required by the R occupancy be done throughout the building with a 13R system?


It depends.  If the Group R-1 is the predominant occupancy and the Groups B and S-1 are incidental to the Group R-1, then a NFPA 13R system is permitted throughout the building, including the Group B and S-1 areas.  This is explained in Annex A, Explanatory Material, in the 2010 NFPA 13R (Referenced by the 2012 IBC).


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

RLGA said:
			
		

> If you use the nonseparated occupancies method, or, if the sum of the the Group B and Group S-1 areas do not exceed 10% of the floor area in which they are located, then they can be considered accessory occupancies and no separation is required.It depends.  If the Group R-1 is the predominant occupancy and the Groups B and S-1 are incidental to the Group R-1, then a NFPA 13R system is permitted throughout the building, including the Group B and S-1 areas.  This is explained in Annex A, Explanatory Material, in the 2010 NFPA 13R (Referenced by the 2012 IBC).


Have to read the annex,

appears the accessory is more related to the apartment and areas associated with an apartment, like office, storage rooms, garage or similar, I would not say an actual strip of businesses, or similar.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 14, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Have to read the annex, Does it say a per centage? to allow 13R?,


I have read the annex.  There is no percentage indicated, thus making it a subjective interpretation.  However, since one of the definitions of 'predominate' means of greater number (per my dictionary), then if the floor area of the Group R-1 exceeds the floor areas of the Groups B and S-1, then I would consider the Group R-1 to be the predominant occupancy.  Therefore, a spread of 33% for Group B, 33% for Group S-1, and 34% for Group R-1 would make the Group R-1 the predominant occupancy, even though it is a minor separation.

They also indicate that the other occupancies must be incidental to the predominant occupancy.  Thus, the Group B and Group S-1 areas cannot be spaces that do not support the Group R-1 (e.g. leased tenant offices and storage lockers for non occupants of the Group R-1).  If the Group B is an admin office and the Group S-1 is a storage room that support the Group R-1, then they would be considered incidental to the predominant occupancy (i.e. Group R-1).


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

RLGA said:
			
		

> I have read the annex.  There is no percentage indicated, thus making it a subjective interpretation.  However, since one of the definitions of 'predominate' means of greater number (per my dictionary), then if the floor area of the Group R-1 exceeds the floor areas of the Groups B and S-1, then I would consider the Group R-1 to be the predominant occupancy.  Therefore, a spread of 33% for Group B, 33% for Group S-1, and 34% for Group R-1 would make the Group R-1 the predominant occupancy, even though it is a minor separation.They also indicate that the other occupancies must be incidental to the predominant occupancy.  Thus, the Group B and Group S-1 areas cannot be spaces that do not support the Group R-1 (e.g. leased tenant offices and storage lockers for non occupants of the Group R-1).  If the Group B is an admin office and the Group S-1 is a storage room that support the Group R-1, then they would be considered incidental to the predominant occupancy (i.e. Group R-1).


Like the clarification. I read that way but would have to be case by case, which I hate.

Thought I was going to have to FedEx my code stretcher to you.

Thanks for the annex reference


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 14, 2014)

a NFPA 13 R may be used if all uses are directly related to the operation of the motel, apartment, dorm, etc......


----------



## JBI (Jan 14, 2014)

Incidental uses in the Code are typically very small spaces of uniquely dangerous nature (boiler rooms where equipment ratings exceed 400,000 BTU/hr, etc) and do not get classified separately by use group.

That the other spaces are being classified indicates that they are not incidental as provided for in the Code.

The non-separated approach will work, depending on the sum of the ratios, but the 13R system will not IMHO


----------



## RLGA (Jan 14, 2014)

JBI - The use of 'incidental' in the code (IBC) is different than its use in the standard (NFPA 13R).  In the standard, the use of 'incidental' is mentioned only in the Annex.  Although the Annex in the NFPA standard is not part of the requirements--which is stated outright at the beginning of the Annex--the explanatory material in the Annex can be used as justification for interpretation.  The building/fire official can disallow the use of a NFPA 13R system in the nonresidential areas, even if they are 'incidental' (NFPA 13R usage of the term) to the main residential use, since nothing in the actual requirements explicitly allows it.  However, the building/fire official would be going against the intent of the standard, since NFPA has explained the standard's intent in the Annex and may lose if a contrary interpretation is challenged on appeal.


----------



## retire09 (Jan 14, 2014)

The S and B uses are not incidental or accessory to the R. The beak down would be approximately 30%-R, 30%-B and 40%-S. The typical use of the R is sleeping for just a few hours or occasionally over night and are not the same people working in the B and S areas. The S floor area is about 4000sf. The R use will be upstairs over the B with the S on the other side of the wall. I have found nothing that would clearly disallow the 13R system in the building. I have never seen this done but need a code section to prevent it.


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 14, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Thought I was going to have to FedEx my code stretcher to you.


Where can I get me one of those things?

BSSTG


----------



## steveray (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds like a fire station.....


----------



## JBI (Jan 14, 2014)

903.2.8 Group R.

An _automatic sprinkler system _installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R _fire area_.

903.3.1.2 NFPA 13R sprinkler systems.

_Automatic sprinkler systems _in Group R occupancies up to and including four stories in height shall be permitted to be installed throughout in accordance with NFPA 13R.

(I like NYS language better in 903.3.1.2... _Where allowed in buildings of Group R... )_

From there, the standard would dictate/limit applicability. 13R is only for Residential Occupancies.

Since the Code requires the system to be installed throughout all *buildings* with a Group R _*fire area*_, the Code has dictated that it must be a full NFPA 13 system. 13R only allows for a limited amount of non-residential space to be protected by a 13R system, beyond that you must upgrade to full 13. (Neither standard provides for a 'mix and match' approach). Regardless of how NFPA uses the term 'incidental', the standard itself contains the limits on applicability. The Code requires a system throughout the building.

Were the Group R on the other side of the fire wall with the B & S sharing a 'building', different story...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 14, 2014)

Since there was no mention of a horizontal assembly requiring a 2 hr. separation in accordance with section 420.3; where does it require a 2 hr. separation other than for separated occupancies in section 508.4?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 14, 2014)

JBI, correct!  My memory lapse this used to say "in the building"


----------



## retire09 (Jan 14, 2014)

I found a 2009 Fire Code Commentary and it says when the R occupancy is the only use requiring the system, the 13R is allowed in the R areas only and a 13 system is in all other occupancies. So it would be both.

As far as the occupancy separation, I beleive the minimum one hour between the R and the B and S would still apply. The separation between sleeping room could be reduced to 20min due to the sprinkler system.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 14, 2014)

Almost:

2009 IBC 709.3; reduced to 30 min. for 2B, 3B and 5B with NFPA 13


----------



## retire09 (Jan 14, 2014)

You're right.

I am going to have to stop reading this stuff so quickly.

Thanks


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 14, 2014)

I know when in a hurry mistakes will slow you down; see my post #17


----------



## JBI (Jan 14, 2014)

Fast answers make politicians happy (sometimes...), but are rarely accurate.

I'm not sure why the Commentary would suggest violating the Standards, but always remember the commentary is not the Code.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

retire09 said:
			
		

> I found a 2009 Fire Code Commentary and it says when the R occupancy is the only use requiring the system, the 13R is allowed in the R areas only and a 13 system is in all other occupancies. So it would be both.As far as the occupancy separation, I beleive the minimum one hour between the R and the B and S would still apply. The separation between sleeping room could be reduced to 20min due to the sprinkler system.
> 
> Am I on the right track?


No you can have a NFPA 13 system in a "R" occupancy    such as hotel

Remember also 13 R  is normally only good to four stories


----------



## RLGA (Jan 14, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> 903.2.8 Group R. An _automatic sprinkler system _installed in accordance with :Next('./icod_ifc_2012_9_par069.htm')'>Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R _fire area_.
> 
> 903.3.1.2 NFPA 13R sprinkler systems.
> 
> ...


JBI, I don't see where it states in the above that a 13 system is required in all cases.  It states that a sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3 is required throughout, and the NFPA 13R is a part of that section; therefore it can be used throughout...provided the residential occupancy is predominant *and* the nonresidential areas are incidental to the Group R.

However, based on what retire09 has provided, a 13R cannot be used, since the Group B and S occupancies are not incidental to the Group R, even though the Group R it is the predominant occupancy.  A NFPA 13 system will be required, since a building cannot mix a 13 and 13R system unless a single structure that is separated into distinct and separate "buildings" by fire walls or a horizontal separation per 2012 IBC Section 510.2 (See NFPA video:





).  If a fire wall or horizontal separation is provided between the residential occupancies and the nonresidential occupancies, then a 13R system can be used in the residential "building" and a 13 system in the nonresidential "building."If a NFPA 13 system is used, and the residential is not separated from the nonresidential occupancies by fire walls or a horizontal separation as stated above, then the residential portions must be protected with residential or quick-response sprinklers per NFPA 13.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 14, 2014)

Ron thanks for being persistent; I've been seeking further clarification on this subject for some time. See page 5:

http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/13R/13R_A2102_AUT-RSS_ROP_ballot.pdf


----------



## RLGA (Jan 15, 2014)

Francis, the following response from the committee on Log #89 (Page 5) has me baffled:

The two model building codes’ mixed use building requirements (i.e. 2009 IBC Section 508 and 2009 NFPA 5000, , Section 6.2) adequately address this issue without the NFPA 13R Standard adding confusion. Simply put, under both of these model building codes, if the building contains mixed uses with residential where the occupancies are not separated in accordance with these building codes’ fire rated assemblies separation requirements [i.e. 2009 IBC Table 508.4 and 2009 NFPA 5000 Tables 6.2.4.1(a) & (b)], then NFPA 13R would not be permitted by the building code. *However, if the separated occupancy requirements (i.e., 2009 IBC Section 508.4 and 2009 NFPA 5000 Section 6.2.4) are applied, then NFPA 13R requirements are applied to the residential occupancies and NFPA 13 requirements would apply to the other occupancies in the building*. Accessory occupancies (i.e. those occupancies that are ancillary to the main occupancy of the building) in residential occupancies sprinklered in accordance with NFPA 13R are also adequately covered under the two model building codes (i.e., 2009 IBC Section 508.2 and 2009 NFPA 5000 Section 6.2.1.5).



The bold/underlined portion seems to indicate that NFPA considers fire barriers used to separate occupancies as sufficient separation to allow a mix of NFPA 13 and 13R systems in the same building.  I've always been led to believe (by fire protection engineers who know way more about sprinkler systems than me) that only a fire wall would allow such a mix in a single structure.  I don't see where the IBC (or NFPA 5000) clearly states that as the response seems to imply.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 15, 2014)

add and rephrase question

Yes it's saying the group R has to be separated by fire barriers in order to use 13R and the rest of the building sprinklered throughout accordance with section 903.2.8

This is where AHJ (me) get confused too.



> Accessory occupancies (i.e. those occupancies that are ancillary to the main occupancy of the building) in residential occupancies sprinklered in accordance with NFPA 13R are also adequately covered under the two model building codes (i.e.' date=' 2009 IBC Section 508.2 and 2009 NFPA 5000 Section 6.2.1.5).[/font']


In response to this a nonseparated mixed use from residential occupancies is not permitted except for accessory occupancy according to the 2012 IBC?

*2009*

508.2.4 Separation of occupancies. No separation is required between accessory occupancies and the main occupancy. 

*Exceptions:*

1. Group H-2, H-3, H-4 and H-5 occupancies shall be separated from all other occupancies in accordance with :Next('./icod_ibc_2009_5_par061.htm')'>Section 508.4.

2. Incidental accessory occupancies required to be separated or protected by :Next('./icod_ibc_2009_5_par053.htm')'>Section 508.2.5.

3. Group I-1, R-1, R-2 and R-3 _dwelling_ _units_ and _sleeping units_ shall be separated from other _dwelling_ or _sleeping units_ and from accessory occupancies contiguous to them in accordance with the requirements of :Next('./icod_ibc_2009_4_par455.htm')'>Section 420.

*2012*

508.3.3 Separation. 

No separation is required between nonseparated occupancies. 

*Exceptions: *

1. Group H-2, H-3, H-4 and H-5 occupancies shall be separated from all other occupancies in accordance with :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_5_par061.htm')'>Section 508.4.

2. Group I-1, R-1, R-2 and R-3 _dwelling __units _and _sleeping units _shall be separated from other _dwelling _or _sleeping units _and from other occupancies contiguous to them in accordance with the requirements of :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_4_par489.htm')'>Section 420.


----------



## JBI (Jan 15, 2014)

Referenced Standards do not trump Code. Code trumps referenced standards.

Careful reading of Section 903, in IBC or IFC, will answer the question. The 13R can only be used in R Occupancies up tp 4 stories or 60" in height, and the horizontal separations only create separate _fire areas_, not separate _buildings._ Where the Code allows/requires a system throughout the building, horizontal separations are inadequate to allow the 13R/13 mix. That the standard allows it is all well and good, the Code does not.

*[F] 903.2.8 Group R.*

An _automatic sprinkler system_ installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R _fire area_.

*A] 102.4 Referenced codes and standards. *

The codes and standards referenced in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference and as further regulated in Sections 102.4.1 and 102.4.2.*[A] 102.4.1 Conflicts.*Where conflicts occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply.

*[A] 102.4.2 Provisions in referenced codes and standards. *

Where the extent of the reference to a referenced code or standard includes subject matter that is within the scope of this code or the International Codes listed in Section 101.4, the provisions of this code or the International Codes listed in Section 101.4, as applicable, shall take precedence over the provisions in the referenced code or standard.


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Referenced Standards do not trump Code. Code trumps referenced standards. Careful reading of Section 903, in IBC or IFC, will answer the question. The 13R can only be used in R Occupancies up tp 4 stories or 60" in height, and the horizontal separations only create separate _fire areas_, not separate _buildings._ Where the Code allows/requires a system throughout the building, horizontal separations are inadequate to allow the 13R/13 mix. That the standard allows it is all well and good, the Code does not.
> 
> *[F] 903.2.8 Group R.*
> 
> ...


But you agree a fire wall would


----------



## RLGA (Jan 15, 2014)

JBI, sorry, but you haven't convinced me.Section 903.2.8, as you quoted, does not specify either a 13 or 13R (or 13D, for that matter) system--just "an automatic sprinkler system"--which means either a 13, 13R, or 13D system is permitted within the limitations established by each system's respective section in IBC Section 903.3.1.  Additionally, the quoted section states "provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area," which means a sprinkler system (either a 13, 13R, or 13D system) is required throughout a building if it has within the building's exterior walls a fire area that is classified as a Group R occupancy--it doesn't mean that the entire building has to be a Group R, just that the presence of Group R occupancy within any building requires a sprinkler system throughout.The horizontal separation that I mentioned is not the typical horizontal assembly prescribed in Section 711 (2012 IBC), but a "horizontal building separation allowance" per Section 510.2 that creates "separate and distinct buildings" much like a fire wall.  This is sometimes called "podium" or "pedestal" construction.  Therefore, when Section 903.2.8 states "buildings," the "building" above the horizontal separation (only one is permitted above the first level) may have a 13R system if it is a Group R up to no more than 4 stories above the horizontal separation.The IBC gives no further direction on the mixing of NFPA 13 and 13R systems within a building.  Neither do the NFPA standards within the text of the requirements.  The only guidance on this matter is provided in the Annex of NFPA 13R, which revised the explanatory material regarding this issue in its 2013 edition (see image below).

View attachment 982


View attachment 982


/monthly_2014_01/572953d09fb47_NFPA13RExplanatoryMaterial.JPG.643e7715779f023f7bba11878d9ff3ab.JPG


----------



## JBI (Jan 15, 2014)

Ron, Go back and read 510.2 carefully. Among the provisions... Type IA construction is required, a 3 hour separation is required.

Though the OP did not list a construction type, a 2 hour horizontal assembly was indicated. Answer is still 'no can do'.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 15, 2014)

JBI, I think we're on two different tracks.  Although I was trying to address retire09's situation, he wasn't clear on his specific situation, so I took the discussion on a path regarding the conditions when mixed 13 and 13R systems could be used. However, when retire09 did clarify his situation, I did state in a later post (#24) that retire09's situation, as he explained it, would not permit the use of a NFPA 13R system.  Therefore, aside from retire09's specific situation, my comments regarding my position on the use of NFPA 13 and 13R systems still stand.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 15, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Ron, Go back and read 510.2 carefully. Among the provisions... Type IA construction is required, a 3 hour separation is required. Though the OP did not list a construction type, a 2 hour horizontal assembly was indicated. Answer is still 'no can do'.


I would have to agree, no mix per the code. If you have or show a path thru the code I would like to see it.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 16, 2014)

[F] 903.2.8 Group R.

An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.

Unfortunately, this 903.3 references both NFPA 13 and NFPA 13 R sprinkler system.


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> [F] 903.2.8 Group R. An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.
> 
> Unfortunately, this 903.3 references both NFPA 13 and NFPA 13 R sprinkler system.


Because nfpa 13r is good for only four floors of r???

Or a designer may just want to do a nfpa 13 system?


----------



## JBI (Jan 16, 2014)

[F] 903.2.8 Group R.

An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.

Unfortunately, this 903.3 references both NFPA 13 and NFPA 13 R sprinkler system.



			
				cda said:
			
		

> Because nfpa 13r is good for only four floors of r???Or a designer may just want to do a nfpa 13 system?


Or because 903.3 includes all sub-sections of 903.3 which brings you to 903.3.1.1, 903.3.1.2 and 903.3.1.3?


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> [F] 903.2.8 Group R.
> 
> An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 17, 2014)

1.1* Scope. This standard shall cover the design and installation

of automatic sprinkler systems for protection against fire

hazards in residential occupancies up to and including four

stories in height in buildings not exceeding 60 ft (18 m) in

height above grade plane.

NOTICE: An asterisk (*) following the number or letter

designating a paragraph indicates that explanatory material

on the paragraph can be found in Annex A.

excerpt: Annex

It is the intent of this standard that if NFPA13R is appropriate

for use, it be used throughout the entire building. It is

recognized that an accessory or incidental occupancy to the

operations of the residential occupancy might exist within

that residential occupancy.

Such accessory or incidental occupancy would be considered

part of the predominant (residental) occupancy and subject to

the provisions of the predominant (residental) occupancy by

6.1.14.2 of NFPA 101 and similar provisions in many local building

and fire codes. Use of NFPA13R throughout the entire building

in this case is allowed.

Where buildings are greater than four stories in height, or

where buildings are of mixed use where residential is not the

predominant occupancy, residential portions of such buildings

should be protected with residential or quick-response sprinklers

in accordance with 8.4.5 of NFPA 13. Other portions of such

buildings should be protected in accordance with NFPA 13.

Where buildings of mixed use can be totally separated so that the

residential portion is considered a separate building under the

local code, NFPA13R can be used in the residential portion while

NFPA13 is used in the rest of the building. Examples of accessory

occupancies found in NFPA 13R installations can include parking

garages/areas, community laundry rooms, clubhouses, exercise

facilities, tenant storage, and so forth.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 17, 2014)

How do you define this article? The crossed though text could not paste; edit the underlined text represents the crossed through text to be deleted from this article.

*NFPA® 13R- 2013 Edition*

_Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Low-Rise Residential Occupancies_

*TIA Log No.: *1081

*Reference: *A.1.1

*Comment Closing Date: *January 25, 2013

*Submitter: *Roland Huggins, American Fire Sprinkler

www.nfpa.org/13R

_1. Revise the fourth paragraph in A.1.1 to read as follows:_

Where buildings are greater than four stories in height, or where buildings are of mixed use where residential is not the predominant occupancy, residential portions of such buildings should be protected with residential or quick-response sprinklers in accordance with 8.4.5 of NFPA 13. Other portions of such buildings should be protected in accordance with NFPA 13. Where buildings of mixed use can be totally separated so that the residential portion is considered a separate building under the local code, NFPA 13R can be used in the residential portion while NFPA 13 is used in the rest of the building. Examples of accessory occupancies found in NFPA 13R installations can include parking garages/areas, community laundry rooms, clubhouses, exercise facilities, tenant storage, and so forth.

*Submitter’s Substantiation: *This text was added to the annex in the 2002 ed. to address the issue of whether a single building could use both a full 13 and a 13R system in different portions of the building. As the deleted text states, the TC’s position was that they can’t be mixed unless the building is separated and classified as two buildings. In the 2013 cycle, there were multiple proposals and comments to explicitly state that both system types could not be used within a single building. See proposal\ 13R-5 and 6 and comments 13R – 5 / 6 / 7 / 51. All were rejected. The committee statements explicitly stated that a single building (either a separated, mixed-occupancy or a podium/pedestal facility) is allowed by the building codes to use a 13R system in the residential portions of the building and a 13 system in other portions of the building. This was a reversal of the previous position in recognition that for some situations, the building codes do allow using both systems within a single building. The problem is that the previous text was not deleted. Although new text is warranted, it seems that both NFPA 13 and NFPA 13R should address this issue as a coordinated effort. As such, the cleanest approach was simply to delete the identified text.

*Emergency Nature: *This qualifies as an emergency nature for two reasons (see _Regs _5.3 a & b). Leaving the current text in the document creates an error and presents a conflict with the building codes.

source; NFPA News Vol. 16 No. 13 December 2012


----------



## JBI (Jan 17, 2014)

"How do you define this article?"

I'd define it as a proposed amendment to the standard...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 17, 2014)

Got it;  similar to accessibility the code says when and where the standard says how.   Therefor it's the AHJ to determine if the R group is the predominant; low rise hotels (R mixed) and fire stations (B mixed) for example.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 18, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> How do you define this article? The crossed though text could not paste; edit the underlined text represents the crossed through text to be deleted from this article.*NFPA® 13R- 2013 Edition*
> 
> _Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Low-Rise Residential Occupancies_
> 
> ...


A poor attempt to correct non-code based information that some code officials could take and misunderstand to be code.


----------

